# Job opportunities in Lake Wylie, Sc area



## cserfass (Aug 5, 2008)

I am hoping to relocate to South Carolina in the Lake Wylie area.  Was curious to the job market for medical coders and billing managers.  Also very interested in teaching at a career center or community college.  I live in Ohio presently and  I am a billing manager with an OB/GYN practice and a CPC.   Would be happy to hear any input on the job market.   Thanks.


----------

